# Broken Glass on Dryer



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I was getting ready to paint a customer's laundry room today when I noticed the glass on top of the dryer was broken. I don't know if I broke it or if it was broken. 

It says it is tempered safety glass. In my experience with tempered glass doors, it is tough to break with a hammer. Maybe dryers are different since the glass has a little curve to it or maybe it is thinner. As far as I can tell, this is just a cosmetic thing. The glass door on the front is fine. I checked for the glass online and they don't make it anymore. There is no substitute. 

I don't want to make a hobby out of this and try to track down some old dryer on ebay for parts. It looks to me like the glass could just be completely removed and it would actually look pretty decent. Is this a good idea?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Tempered safety glass will break with a sharp blow, and usually shatters into little pieces, hence the term safety.

Have you asked the owner if it was broken before you?

A decent appliance repair place has sources to get obsolete parts, and might even have a good glass in their "bone yard". 

It would be a good Customer Relations feat if you had one to replace this if they say that it was good before you.

Or even if they admit that it was broken by them, and you have one to sell them cheap.


ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Always difficult to work in someone else's house. Best to just talk to the owner as suggested and if any question just get it fixed or have your insurance co replace it.

IMO,
Bud


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't talk to them yet, but I want to be able to bring a solution to that discussion, regardless who is responsible. If it costs $200 to replace it, fine. I'm not having my insurance company buy them a new $1100 dryer! Who the heck buys a $1100 dryer anyway?


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

check out repairclinic they have parts for everything and it is reasonable


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

So, it turns out that they knew it was broken all along. They don't really have any interest in trying to fix it. Not my circus; not my monkeys.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Mathmonger, if it makes you feel any better, I did something similar about a year ago. I was using CoverStain primer to prime kitchen cabinet frames (doors were already off) and somehow I flipped a stir stick out of the can. It landed on my two layers of drops covering a new, black laminate countertop. The primer leached thru the drops and stuck to the laminate underneath. I was hopeful that a few rub downs with Goof-off would remove the primer. It just made it worse and I had to come clean and tell the HO's. $1100 later, lesson learned, although I thought I had learned this type of lesson years ago.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a different problem now. I'm working at this house and I had about 12 bags of garbage to get rid of. The garbage truck will only pick up 2 or 3 bags at a time. So I've been trying to spread them out. Somebody must have decided that I wasn't putting enough bags out, so they took one of my bags and dragged it down the driveway. It must have had an empty can of paint turn upside down. As they dragged it down the driveway, it ripped open and made a long stripe. 

Is it my fault for not drying out the inside of an empty paint can? Should I double bag them? I didn't expect somebody else to touch my trash. I lifted them very carefully. Who ought to be responsible for that?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my! You will be counting your blessings when this job is through. It's not your fault in my estimation, however, a fussy client may think otherwise.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> I have a different problem now. I'm working at this house and I had about 12 bags of garbage to get rid of. The garbage truck will only pick up 2 or 3 bags at a time. So I've been trying to spread them out. Somebody must have decided that I wasn't putting enough bags out, so they took one of my bags and dragged it down the driveway. It must have had an empty can of paint turn upside down. As they dragged it down the driveway, it ripped open and made a long stripe.
> 
> Is it my fault for not drying out the inside of an empty paint can? Should I double bag them? I didn't expect somebody else to touch my trash. I lifted them very carefully. Who ought to be responsible for that?


Doh! I just had something similar.

I put an empty can of paint in the trash and placed in on the deck. I got paint on my customer's deck and a little on the neighbor's below.

My first mistake was not letting the paint dry overnight. I didn't use a contractor bag. That was my second mistake.

Luckily the deck stain is very opaque and almost semigloss. AND the neighbor downstairs just gutted their kitchen so there is a pile of debris over the spot.

New rule: everything dries out before trash.

I don't think it's your fault. Maybe you can try power washing to be a nice guy?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Math.....Your customer might be reasonable.... as you seem responsible and reasonable....

I like your idea of having a solution first... but in the event that you don't find a reasonable solution... and it was your mistake....and the dryer is still fully servicable..... perhaps the customer would be happy with a discount or some additional painting.

Or if not servicable, perhaps you could split the cost of a new unit.

And maybe it was not your error.

(I contracted a repaint of a cast tub, and six months after selling the property, the paint started flakeing. The original painter was no longer around. I figured it was partially my fault.... and we split the cost to redo. Seemed reasonable to both of us and we have good relations.)


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> I didn't talk to them yet, but I want to be able to bring a solution to that discussion, regardless who is responsible. If it costs $200 to replace it, fine. I'm not having my insurance company buy them a new $1100 dryer! Who the heck buys a $1100 dryer anyway?


....who buys an $$1100 dryer? my wife did (except they were more $ than the $1100).. and a washer to match...


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> I have a different problem now. I'm working at this house and I had about 12 bags of garbage to get rid of. The garbage truck will only pick up 2 or 3 bags at a time. So I've been trying to spread them out. Somebody must have decided that I wasn't putting enough bags out, so they took one of my bags and dragged it down the driveway. It must have had an empty can of paint turn upside down. As they dragged it down the driveway, it ripped open and made a long stripe.
> 
> Is it my fault for not drying out the inside of an empty paint can? Should I double bag them? I didn't expect somebody else to touch my trash. I lifted them very carefully. Who ought to be responsible for that?


yes, your fault. Shouldnt throw away paint. Im no tree hugger, but that shouldnt go in our landfills...


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

we can't throw away paint here, we must dispose it like if it was motor oil!


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

carmusic said:


> we can't throw away paint here, we must dispose it like if it was motor oil!


most places cant. I would think you can leave the lid open, let the remaining paint dry, or I have even poured it onto a large piece of cardboard, let dry, then throw away


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

KPDMinc said:


> most places cant. I would think you can leave the lid open, let the remaining paint dry, or I have even poured it onto a large piece of cardboard, let dry, then throw away


Even here in the lawless west, we have to leave an empty can open to dry up, before it is allowed to be thrown in the landfill.

So you should have left the can open, dried up, before tossing.


ED


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> Even here in the lawless west, we have to leave an empty can open to dry up, before it is allowed to be thrown in the landfill.
> 
> So you should have left the can open, dried up, before tossing.
> 
> ...


Just think how colorful and pretty the landfills would become if we were all allowed to throw out non-dried out paint cans. lets start a movement!!:vs_karate:


----------

